# Amazing aerials of Beirut, Lebanon



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Every new batch of images increases my love for this city. :hug:


----------



## khayam (Feb 21, 2005)

Agreed... on all the points regarding the impressive scale and quality of solidere and the post-war rebound of beirut (from a purely real-estate perspective, the economic performance of our country was less than stellar in the 90s). 
However,
- Beirut municipality (i.e. without many areas that are de facto parts of beirut today) is 67.4 Million Sq Meters (see chart: http://www.yabeyrouth.com/pages/index645.htm)
, much more if you add these areas (I am not talking beirut metro, just with NHslike Burj Hammoud or Haret Hreik, Burj al Barajneh, i.e. half the size of the city, no one would contest that they are "beirut" despite them not being "administratively" part of the city). 
So, solidere (1.8 sq Meters) is not 40% of the city, not even 15% of the city, much much less than that. That is adding the reclaimed area which has not been built up yet. 
- Palestinians cannot build within Palestinian camps, there are none of those inside beirut, the two camps that existed within the city's confines (Sabra, Shatila and burj al barajneh) were half-destroyed during the war, then converted mostly into public projects during the hariri era (the sport city and the airport's highway is where the camp used to exist).


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

More pictures of the beautiful capital


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Amazing pictures RES, you really know how to show the beauty of Lebanon


----------



## excel91 (Mar 11, 2006)

Amazing photos. thanks a lot.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Impressive pics , and many thanks !


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

I got some pictures of Jounieh (city next to Beirut)


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Sahil12345 (Apr 2, 2006)

gorgeous cosmopolitan city, i love the style...also seems pretty liberal


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Roman-Era Burial Cave with Gold Unearthed Near Baalbek Ruins
Laborers working on the infrastructure of a sewage canal network have unearthed a Roman-era burial cave from the 2nd or 3rd century A.D. near the ruins of Baalbek in northeastern Lebanon, the official National News Agency reported Tuesday. 
Site supervisor Khaled al-Rifai said the 4-by-4 meter cave contained one human skeleton, leaves made of gold, glass rings and other artifacts. 

Al-Rifai was quoted as saying that representatives of the antiquities department accompanied the excavations because of the archaeological importance of the Baalbek area, famous for its Roman ruins, some 60 kilometers northeast of Beirut. 

Al-Rifai said digging is still continuing in the cave and that more skeletons and artifacts are expected to be unearthed.(AP) 

http://www.naharnet.com/domino/tn/NewsDesk.nsf/getstory?openform&Lebanon/$first


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats to Joseph Attieh on winning the star academy 3! You made Lebanon proud.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

good aereal kay:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

i'm in love with Beirute
a shame i can't visit it


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't worry, some day it will happen. Us people don't mind having peace with you guys its just the government


----------



## Lebanese Cedar (Feb 17, 2006)

Just so everyone knows, many hotels are currently under construction in Beirut and the rest of Lebanon.

Off the topic of my head, major brands under construction in Beirut are Four Seasons, Hilton, Grand Hyatt, and Kempinski.

Ritz Carlton will soon be announcing a hotel and Fairmont is currently in discussions for a hotel.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Yep  you've made a thread about it I think


----------



## DeCoNs (Nov 24, 2003)

I think Beirut owes it's character to it's Christan heritage.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Nadini said:


> Don't worry, some day it will happen. Us people don't mind having peace with you guys its just the government


i know


----------



## Wagahai (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks for sharing beautiful pictures. What an amazing, interesting city! I also really liked the nightviews. I wish I could visit this unique city one day.


----------



## Turkish Sultan (Apr 10, 2006)

wow! :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: 

i hope that the war never cames back...


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey guys, i'm back sorry for the delays, i'll post more pictures soon


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

splendid pics...

i love the color


----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

buildings cars and persons ...

very intristing city .


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Beirut is a Hong Kong of Asia!!!!!


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

Yup Beirut is pretty special for it's region


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is more pictures 






You Can see Beirut at the end


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow awesome..


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

New York was amazing, very very very nice. I hope everyone in the world visits it. Anyways here are more pictures of our beloved Lebanon 






Beirut at the top left


Beirut at the end


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, espicially the last one!. I love your pictures!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

R.E-S are these your personal photos? 

I am enjoying all of these photos very much. 

http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/6702/2864034930086223297fcamzxph8qt.jpg
^ Is this Jounieh? Here's something I've never exactly understood yet, is Jouneh considered to be a part of beirut, a sub-urb of Beirut, or a city close to Beirut?


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

On top of Jounieh


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/5458/df7hi.jpg

^ This photo actually explains a lot, it's great. 

Thanx for the info and all the great photos.  The reason im asking actually is cuz I made a thread on Jounieh a while ago and even tho I assumed it was a city I never knew for sure if it is a city or a suburb. Now, I know. :colgate:

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283932


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

Ah, tnxs Nadini for explaining. yeah Gilgamesh Jounieh is very nice. I believe they will build a tall building on a man made island, kinda like Burj Al Arab, in the middle of the bay. It will be just beautiful. Also right now they are building more modern buildings around Jounieh, making it more dense then what it is right now. I can't wait to see Lebanon in 5-10 years. It will make an enormous progress with it's construction boom happening right now .


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

More pictures :


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

Tnxs nadini, more are coming soon  be ready


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hani (Apr 16, 2006)

beautiful guys


----------



## DeCoNs (Nov 24, 2003)

guys, you should stop posting the photos of the same street again and again.


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

what do u mean same street again and again?


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

check this out, some nice landing in Beirut
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOw_NG0PYiQ&search=Beirut


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hani (Apr 16, 2006)

quite impressive, I love it


----------



## batista (Mar 31, 2006)

amazing, outstandind, fantastic! just WOW!!!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

B - E - A - U - T - I - F - U - L


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## houssam (Nov 19, 2007)

heh 
good times indeed


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

This city is looking great! I am very glad to see it doing so well.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------

